# Every guy i see with hot gf has zero muscles.



## Deusmaximus (Jul 11, 2022)

Tall&good face. All the gymcels i see are alone in the streets or at the gym thinking about whey, creatine and training splits.
At the same time attractive guys with handsome faces are fucking young prime girls.

Muscular bodies are good to attract roasties, landwhales or mentally ill girls that cant get handsome chads.

Most guys have the motivation for gym because they cant get girls.
They are either:
- bald (nothing matters anyways)
- shit frame (not even huge amounts of muscles will make them look masculine)
- ugly recessed face (nothing matters anyways)
- short (nothing matters)

Good looking guys have girls and a social life, they almost never have the discipline going to the gym and counting calories.


----------



## Dodevu (Jul 11, 2022)

Because they bulk too hard and put shitload of sodium in them daily so they turn into bloatkings.


----------



## phonecell#4.1 (Jul 11, 2022)

Face doesn’t even need to be all that good if tall, not bad will get the job done.


----------



## Virgin at 29 😔 (Jul 11, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Tall&good face. All the gymcels i see are alone in the streets or at the gym thinking about whey, creatine and training splits.
> At the same time attractive guys with handsome faces are fucking young prime girls.
> 
> Muscular bodies are good to attract roasties, landwhales or mentally ill girls that cant get handsome chads.


Most guys with GFs are also average so?


----------



## astatine (Jul 11, 2022)

Finally someone who goes outside

skinny guy with the hot girl while gymcels rot, it’s over for compensatingcels as women like to say it


----------



## astatine (Jul 11, 2022)

Virgin at 29 😔 said:


> Most guys with GFs are also average so?


cope


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 11, 2022)

its still good to have but it all pales in comparison to having tall height or good face. 

A good boost if youre either tall or good face


----------



## Usum (Jul 11, 2022)

It is true for young girls.
I was like that then got muscles later on (from 18yo) and it only improves your situation with women, believe me ;=)
Especially when they get older (ie 20+).


----------



## Usum (Jul 11, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> its still good to have but it all pales in comparison to having tall height or good face.
> 
> A good boost if youre either tall or good face


If Hamza did it, everybody can


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## russiancel (Jul 11, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


>


just lower your standards bro


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jul 11, 2022)

Very based thread. Ppl need to understand that gym isnt even a multiplier for looks. It is a detriment to your aestjetics. 

It is all FACE, FACE, FACE and a bit of height. 

It is actually an ick tbh. Like when women see gym bros walking around in their tank tops they are visibly disgusted. It is tryhard, it's overcompensating, frauding genetics, 404 personality. It is just a huge turn off


----------



## russiancel (Jul 11, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Tall&good face. All the gymcels i see are alone in the streets or at the gym thinking about whey, creatine and training splits.
> At the same time attractive guys with handsome faces are fucking young prime girls.
> 
> Muscular bodies are good to attract roasties, landwhales or mentally ill girls that cant get handsome chads.
> ...


true, ottermode is ideal


----------



## Mogpogs (Jul 11, 2022)

Do you have muscles op?


----------



## TITUS (Jul 11, 2022)

"Muscular bodies are good to attract roasties, landwhales or *mentally ill girls *that cant get handsome chads."
My type.


----------



## buflek (Jul 11, 2022)

other way around for me

all gymcelled 30-40 year olds i see has hot gfs often much younger than them


----------



## Constantin Denis (Jul 11, 2022)

framelet cope thread + framelets agreeing with you


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 11, 2022)

Face > height > body.


----------



## Usum (Jul 11, 2022)

If you are at close to chadlite or better looking, getting reasonable muscles mass can only improve your situation... if you stay lean (especially for your face).
But I can remember that my 20yo soon to be wife said (28 years ago....) that I had too much muscle at 20.... you should know why


----------



## FootballPlaya69 (Jul 11, 2022)

Peak retarded and laziness. Low T incel mentality.


----------



## Usum (Jul 11, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


>


Really sad to see men fall for this.
I never lowered my standards and told my wife from the beginning I would never tolerate her to be fat.
Same for her btw.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 11, 2022)

FootballPlaya69 said:


> Peak retarded and laziness. Low T incel mentality.


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (Jul 11, 2022)

This forum never fails to remind you that people here are insanely autistic and can't see a single shade of grey, purely black and white thinking that can't divorce one idea from another 

If you lift, you MUST be an ugly bloated compensating manlet!!!

If you have a girlfriend and you don't lift, you're doing everything right!!! Your life wouldn't improve if you started lifting!!!!


Gymcelling doesn't become cope unless you invest too much time and effort into it, simple as that. More than 3 hours a week of lifting (not counting cardio) and if it's taking up too much of your headspace thinking about volume, calories, macros, etc yes at that point it's laughable cope with not enough returns to warrant the effort 


I do pull-ups, push-ups, neck curls and lateral raises + sprints 3 days a week. Takes me 3 hours a week and I eat whatever I want as long as I don't eat too much above my TDEE. This us not cope and has a positive impact on my life, not even mentioning health 


kill yourselves you utter fucking retards, fuck this dog shit forum and I wish death upon you all + I fuck your whore mothers with my ant eater dick


----------



## 6ft4 (Jul 11, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> This forum never fails to remind you that people here are insanely autistic and can't see a single shade of grey, purely black and white thinking that can't divorce one idea from another
> 
> If you lift, you MUST be an ugly bloated compensating manlet!!!
> 
> ...


I admire that you were willing to use enough effort to type out a multi paragraph response 
I can't bring myself to debate on here anymore because the retards here are beyond help


----------



## curlyheadjames (Jul 11, 2022)

idk why tbh at walmart all the couples i see its usually a white guy over 5 10 blue or green eyes and a non white chick usually hapa or mexican and they walk around acting likethey famous and shit


----------



## Bonez (Jul 11, 2022)

anyone with High tier normie face & good frame could improve a lot if gymmaxxed but gymcelled low tier normies / Normies are so hilarious  cause it never began


----------



## Usum (Jul 11, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> This forum never fails to remind you that people here are insanely autistic and can't see a single shade of grey, purely black and white thinking that can't divorce one idea from another
> 
> If you lift, you MUST be an ugly bloated compensating manlet!!!
> 
> ...


If you consider them autistic, then you should help them because many were obviously lacking a real father figure during their childhood or while being a teenager.
Be kind to your fellow man who is on the same boat than you.


----------



## Virgin at 29 😔 (Jul 11, 2022)

A gymcelled body is a must in 2022 jfl at you incels


----------



## 5ft1 (Jul 11, 2022)

Usum said:


> It is true for young girls.
> I was like that then got muscles later on (from 18yo) and it only improves your situation with women, believe me ;=)
> Especially when they get older (ie 20+).


"20+" is cope
On college campus only good looking and tall men get cute gfs. And I'm saying this as someone who's been lifting for a year now. Muscles are an SMV boost but nothing in comparison to height and face


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (Jul 11, 2022)

Usum said:


> If you consider them autistic, then you should help them because many were obviously lacking a real father figure during their childhood or while being a teenager.
> Be kind to your fellow man who is the same boat than you.


Not a single dickhead here would spit on me with phlegm to put me out of incineration. At this point it's just autistic shitposting packaged in bombastic pseudo useful threads


Not a single recessed mole rat here would pull off the careless skinny twink look they're beating off to. Not to mention people here think having a girlfriend is an actual impressive feat  Unless she's hot and submissive to you + not a complete whore that cant even pair bond, a girlfriend is a liability that will suck time and money out of you


And people's self image here is way too crippled for them to be happy with just a girlfriend, so idk wha the point of this thread is? Tall guys good looking guys can get girlfriends, so don't gymcel? Cage


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 11, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> with my ant eater dick


Hot


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (Jul 11, 2022)

how tall?


----------



## jfcage (Jul 11, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


>


Looksmatched in 2022


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (Jul 11, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> I admire that you were willing to use enough effort to type out a multi paragraph response
> I can't bring myself to debate on here anymore because the retards here are beyond help


hammering out essays is my favorite past time. I need to fucking stop this man but that red alert is a fookin cocaine hit


----------



## SeiGun (Jul 11, 2022)

where do u see that? just go to any mall and see mogger dating someone you would masturbated in front of your computer screen

edit: shit reply wrong thread, too many tab open....


----------



## Zenturio (Jul 11, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


>


Brutal assmogg


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 11, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> hammering out essays is my favorite past time. I need to fucking stop this man but that red alert is a fookin cocaine hit


Most people here are as aspie social recluses as it get its pointless. Some people are gems tho. Genuinely i think psl was created by aspies to cope with their lack of humanity to socialize


----------



## AbstractArt (Jul 11, 2022)

White twinks don't need to go to the gym. The drug dealer Pete Doherty look is perfect. Literally looking like you're on heroin. In the UK/Ireland you see guys who look like that with the hottest chav girls. Any average NT white uni student can bang the hottest uni girls. Lifting is not necessary at all.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 11, 2022)

3 x a week FBW. I don't bother to do more.


----------



## Usum (Jul 11, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> "20+" is cope
> On college campus only good looking and tall men get cute gfs. And I'm saying this as someone who's been lifting for a year now. Muscles are an SMV boost but nothing in comparison to height and face


Sure.
But ... being good looking AND having muscles, you will mog those guys for a significant part of stacies.


----------



## ItsOverCel (Jul 11, 2022)

idk after I improved my body I've received compliments from foids but yet I am still KHV no interaction with women for 3 years


----------



## Dystopian (Jul 11, 2022)

let me guess, u are a 130 lb ugly faggot


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Jul 11, 2022)

AbstractArt said:


> White twinks don't need to go to the gym. The drug dealer Pete Doherty look is perfect. Literally looking like you're on heroin. In the UK/Ireland you see guys who look like that with the hottest chav girls. Any average NT white uni student can bang the hottest uni girls. Lifting is not necessary at all.


Been saying this for ages the whole guys going the whole of university without getting laid is a meme being NT with a social circle is legit . Skinny fat guys get HTB and even stacylite


----------



## thereallegend (Jul 11, 2022)

Relationships = Less time and energy for the gym


----------



## Pumanator (Jul 11, 2022)

NT pill and beiing average or higher is legit.


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Jul 11, 2022)

Over for gymcels


----------



## MrRubiks (Jul 11, 2022)

face >> build


----------



## P4fivee (Jul 11, 2022)

gymaxxing is the ultimate cope


----------



## pashtun (Jul 11, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> Not a single recessed mole rat here would pull off the careless skinny twink look they're beating off to.


“b-but chad can do it without going to the gym!!” yeah but you aren’t chad


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Jul 11, 2022)

Übermogger said:


> this guy could slay with a lanklet body, but thanks to this body he now is a demigod between females and he has a high smv, they get gigawet when seeing him, so TLDR: gym is cope if you are ugly 😎


Everything is cope if your ugly


----------



## buflek (Jul 11, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


>


ever thought about that some guys are just attracted to ham planets? yes it exists i know a good amount of guys irl who would rather choose a 150kg whale over a 60kg fit girl


----------



## astatine (Jul 11, 2022)

if you don’t naturally have a wide frame aka clavicles and rib cage, it’s brutally over, going gym will show that ur tryna compensate for woman shoulders


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jul 11, 2022)

You can’t looksMAX without going to the gym and being low bf%.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jul 11, 2022)

I see ugly people with hot gf’s, guess we should all just give up on looksmaxxing 🤷‍♂️

Op is forgetting that real life isn’t a binary and that there’s nuance.


----------



## Johnnybegood (Jul 11, 2022)

If you want to go to the gym that is fine, and i encourage everyone to have a healhty body. 

Health is super important and for that reason alone doing a bit of cardio, lifting weights, learning about nutrition is WORTH IT!

But it won't magically get you laid, unless you are trying to leanmaxx which is definitely legit.

Having a sixpack is such a confidence booster  Fucking a girl from the front and having your chiseled abs shining through while she touches them is amazing ngl


----------



## HerpDerpson (Jul 11, 2022)

If your skeletonmaxxed, people would just call you unhealthy if your bf is low enough for hollow cheeks.
For those people gym would help since they need to gain weight and gaining fat is even worse.


----------



## letmeon (Jul 11, 2022)

Face - 70%
Height - 25%
Body - 5% - Just don't be fat


----------



## oldcelloser (Jul 11, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> Relationships = Less time and energy for the gym


Chad; cheat on your gf, not on your workout


----------



## oldcelloser (Jul 11, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Tall&good face. All the gymcels i see are alone in the streets or at the gym thinking about whey, creatine and training splits.
> At the same time attractive guys with handsome faces are fucking young prime girls.
> 
> Muscular bodies are good to attract roasties, landwhales or mentally ill girls that cant get handsome chads.
> ...


copium my man


----------



## CristianT (Jul 11, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Tall&good face. All the gymcels i see are alone in the streets or at the gym thinking about whey, creatine and training splits.
> At the same time attractive guys with handsome faces are fucking young prime girls.
> 
> Muscular bodies are good to attract roasties, landwhales or mentally ill girls that cant get handsome chads.
> ...


i just go to gym to have a body like this:





Personally I think that girls prefer this type of body over a very big and muscular one. This one is more elegant and not so ogre.

i also go to the gym to not become skinny fat, I need some weight training and im not so good with calisthentics so weight training is what works for me


----------



## Chadpreetmaybe (Jul 11, 2022)

Keep crying and barking for gymcel moggers


----------



## StacyCorruptor (Jul 11, 2022)

you only need abs and shredded and big forearms


----------



## phonecell#4.1 (Jul 11, 2022)

CristianT said:


> i just go to gym to have a body like this:
> 
> View attachment 1775295
> 
> ...


There is evidence to suggest this is
what many women prefer body wise.

It’s still an achievement as well, going to take time to get from dad bod to that.


----------



## copemaxxeer (Jul 11, 2022)

Johnnybegood said:


> If you want to go to the gym that is fine, and i encourage everyone to have a healhty body.
> 
> Health is super important and for that reason alone doing a bit of cardio, lifting weights, learning about nutrition is WORTH IT!
> 
> ...



Neckmaxxing is legit because it halos the face, the rest of the body only needs to look balanced with your Chad neck because body only helps your SMV when you are fucking/on the beach so maybe it's like having a big dick or when you are roiding but that's stupid for sub 40 year olds


----------



## edodalic29 (Jul 11, 2022)

Holy shit this forum is full of lazy fat fucks 🤣🤣🤣 .


----------



## Deleted member 19478 (Jul 11, 2022)

buflek said:


> ever thought about that some guys are just attracted to ham planets? yes it exists i know a good amount of guys irl who would rather choose a 150kg whale over a 60kg fit girl


Mental illness


----------



## edodalic29 (Jul 11, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Very based thread. Ppl need to understand that gym isnt even a multiplier for looks. It is a detriment to your aestjetics.
> 
> It is all FACE, FACE, FACE and a bit of height.
> 
> It is actually an ick tbh. Like when women see gym bros walking around in their tank tops they are visibly disgusted. It is tryhard, it's overcompensating, frauding genetics, 404 personality. It is just a huge turn off


Based . You’re just using this thread as an excuse to stay inside and eat doritos on your bug infested bed incel


----------



## oldslapcel (Jul 11, 2022)

its an inverse bell curve proportional to age

the older you are, the more gymmaxing provides benefits (just look outside)

the younger you are, the less important it is

at some point in life foids wet their pussies looking for masculine high class guys and stop caring about badboy tiktok fags


----------



## Deleted member 19478 (Jul 11, 2022)

The way I see it, the gym can only help you but you need to have acceptable face and height

A lot of guys who gymcel don't meet the face or height threshold in the first place. I'm gymmaxxed but most women still ignore me because they took one look at my face and said "nope"

Also not coming off as a tryhard is important. Don't wear skintight underarmour type shirts everywhere. Women know what you're doing and it makes them look at you as a pathetic loser. Stick to well fitted T shirts. Maybe a tanktop + basketball shorts if it's really hot. You have to look casual af at all times.


----------



## Johnnybegood (Jul 11, 2022)

edodalic29 said:


> Based . You’re just using this thread as an excuse to stay inside and eat doritos on your bug infested bed incel


Hey! Careful with your words there buddy. @EverythingMattersCel is a cool guy...even if he is...you know...different from us


----------



## Tonymontana (Jul 11, 2022)

Gymcelling has far more obvious benefits for mogging other men/INTRASEXUAL COMPETITION. Meaning when you're jacked, other men automatically give you respect, and it's easier to attain a high social status in a group. 

Which is why it still helps you slay. Especially in nightclubs or bars, where alcohol and the presence of females makes men competitive and even violent. Having a solid muscular build cuts a lot of the bullshit, and other males won't posture up or fuck with you. Let's not forget that a lot of behaviors and qualities that make a man intimidating to other men correlate with slaying potential. Height, muscularity, deep dark voice, ability to fight, tattoos, thick neck, sharp jawline and brow ridge, hunter eyes, social dominance, charisma, low inhibtion personality, cunning/manipulation, and sociopathy.


----------



## Nerian (Jul 11, 2022)

I've seen a lot of gymbros with 6s, frumpy looking girls, they bring them to the gym. Maybe they're hoping they can make their girl lose weight and get a 7 that way. I started to suspect they actually prefer these girls. They probably just can't attract any better.


----------



## Britmaxxer (Jul 11, 2022)

idiots. gymcel physque is for the purpose of mogging other men and keeping your position in the dominance hierarchy secure.

if you see a woman with a lanklet, she probably selected him from a pool of even more pathetic individuals.

when you are competing for a higher tier women, you will be competing against higher tier more aggressive men, having a heavily gymcelled phsyque let’s you keep up to speed in those more competitive environments.

if you are considering club slaying, being gymcelled is practically mandatory.



Tonymontana said:


> Gymcelling has far more obvious benefits for mogging other men/INTRASEXUAL COMPETITION. Meaning when you're jacked, other men automatically give you respect, and it's easier to attain a high social status in a group.
> 
> Which is why it still helps you slay. Especially in nightclubs or bars, where alcohol and the presence of females makes men competitive and even violent. Having a solid muscular build cuts a lot of the bullshit, and other males won't posture up or fuck with you. Let's not forget that a lot of behaviors and qualities that make a man intimidating to other men correlate with slaying potential. Height, muscularity, deep dark voice, ability to fight, tattoos, thick neck, sharp jawline and brow ridge, hunter eyes, social dominance, charisma, low inhibtion personality, cunning/manipulation, and sociopathy.


this guy gets it.


----------



## litaz (Jul 11, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Tall&good face. All the gymcels i see are alone in the streets or at the gym thinking about whey, creatine and training splits.
> At the same time attractive guys with handsome faces are fucking young prime girls.
> 
> Muscular bodies are good to attract roasties, landwhales or mentally ill girls that cant get handsome chads.
> ...


Short prettyboys still win I’ve seen many examples


----------



## exeight (Jul 11, 2022)

Gym matters really BUT body building body is *NOT *attractive for women.. because it looks not normal = unhealthy = no sexual attraction

you can go gym to have an athletic body.. Face with lean/athletic body = GIGAGIGA CHAD


----------



## Gluteus (Jul 11, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> This forum never fails to remind you that people here are insanely autistic and can't see a single shade of grey, purely black and white thinking that can't divorce one idea from another


Yeah, I used to be annoyed with all the all or nothing thinking before I realized that probably at least 30% of this forum legitimately have autism and a subsection of that 30% are literally incapable of nuance whatsoever.

It makes this place less productive for actually looks maxing unfortunately.


----------



## Gluteus (Jul 11, 2022)

copemaxxeer said:


> Neckmaxxing is legit because it halos the face, the rest of the body only needs to look balanced with your Chad neck because body only helps your SMV when you are fucking/on the beach so maybe it's like having a big dick or when you are roiding but that's stupid for sub 40 year olds


Damn this dude doesn't realize that muscle changes how you look in clothing.


----------



## LifeIsACope (Jul 12, 2022)

JamesHowlett said:


> I see ugly people with hot gf’s, guess we should all just give up on looksmaxxing 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Op is forgetting that real life isn’t a binary and that there’s nuance.


own that freak


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jul 12, 2022)

StacyCorruptor said:


> you only need abs and shredded and big forearms


and a muscular neck


----------



## softlysoftly (Jul 12, 2022)

Mouthbreath said:


> and a muscular neck


just look like a comic joke theory instead of training your entire body losers


----------



## Patient A (Jul 12, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> kill yourselves you utter fucking retards, fuck this dog shit forum and I wish death upon you all + I fuck your whore mothers with my ant eater dick


----------



## JackHanma (Jul 12, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Tall&good face. All the gymcels i see are alone in the streets or at the gym thinking about whey, creatine and training splits.
> At the same time attractive guys with handsome faces are fucking young prime girls.
> 
> Muscular bodies are good to attract roasties, landwhales or mentally ill girls that cant get handsome chads.
> ...


Works for me I like the mentally ill girls


----------



## cardiologist (Jul 12, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> idk why tbh at walmart all the couples i see its usually a white guy over 5 10 blue or green eyes and a non white chick usually hapa or mexican and they walk around acting likethey famous and shit


Target has higher PSL demographic on average ngl


----------



## curlyheadjames (Jul 13, 2022)

cardiologist said:


> Target has higher PSL demographic on average ngl


thats wehre a lot of the gymcels go


----------



## Lars2210 (Aug 8, 2022)

Maybe if ur like 12 lmao 

Go lift some weights pusse


----------



## Lars2210 (Aug 8, 2022)

Left is 2-3 year casual gymceller
Right is roided or 10+ years consistent with amazing genetics 

Cope more with muh “girls prefer lean & not too much muscle”


----------



## Deusmaximus (Aug 8, 2022)

Lars2210 said:


> View attachment 1815432
> 
> 
> Left is 2-3 year casual gymceller
> ...


Guy on the right would still not be able to attract hot girls without a handsome face.
If you have a good face+height, muscles are a multiplier.


----------



## epictroll (Aug 8, 2022)

The Blackpill this forum isn’t ready for is that most normie males 20-25 who are tall/white/attractive go to the gym. The guy you’re seeing with “no muscle” cause you’ve never worked out before and have had your mental image distorted by steroids brahs is probably in the gym three times a week, and probably looks way healthier/more fit than if he had a forward posture PC rotter bod.


----------



## Lars2210 (Aug 8, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Guy on the right would still not be able to attract hot girls without a handsome face.
> If you have a good face+height, muscles are a multiplier.


No shit Face is more important but saying having muscles doesn’t have much benefit is cope. I agree there is a law of diminishing returns when it comes to attracting women but that doesn’t apply to natties. You need to be consistent with good genetics & a whole lot of fucking training to have anywhere near a decent physique

& no it doesn’t only “give a small boost”. It can literally take u from a 4 to a 7


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 8, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> This forum never fails to remind you that people here are insanely autistic and can't see a single shade of grey, purely black and white thinking that can't divorce one idea from another
> 
> If you lift, you MUST be an ugly bloated compensating manlet!!!
> 
> ...


Aren’t you the bald dude that dresses like a bus driver that bought 600 dollar custom colored eye contacts, just to throw them away after getting called out?


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Aug 8, 2022)

buflek said:


> ever thought about that some guys are just attracted to ham planets? yes it exists i know a good amount of guys irl who would rather choose a 150kg whale over a 60kg fit girl


Due to conditioning


----------

